# Humidor Trouble



## ToastedFoot (Oct 13, 2012)

As you can see I'm spanking new to the forums, but I've enjoyed cigars going on for 14 years. With that out of the way I just recieved my Treasure Dome humidor today and after the initial hysteria of recieving it I noticed on closer inspection there was trouble brewing. In each of the cut outs on the inside cedar theres a yellowy brownish fuzz, I'm not sure if it was the router that pulled it out from the wood or even worse, mold, on a brand new humidor. I need an educated opinion here, possibly before Herf N. Turf reads this and reads me the riot act for getting what you paid for...lol. If he does read this I'll preemptively reply for him using the linguistic skills from Roman Moroni from Johnny Dangerously........."you farging icehole, I tell you which sominum bastaging humidor to buy and you farging ignore me, you farging get what you pay for !!!!'


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Funny! 

My guess is that yellowy brownish fuzz is dust and over applied glue but without seeing it, it is just a guess. It would not hurt to see if it wipes out using some sort of grain alcohol or Everclear before starting the seasoning process.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

You don't have any lettuce or carrots in there do you?


----------



## ToastedFoot (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks I'll give it a try, I was thinking also along the lines of taking a fine grit sand paper and lightly sanding the cut outs before I gently wipe it out, or drink the Everclear, get pickled, and say "Farg It"


----------



## ToastedFoot (Oct 13, 2012)

Huskers, any respectable cigar smoker knows you use celery.....with ranch !!!


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

ToastedFoot said:


> Huskers, any respectable cigar smoker knows you use celery.....with ranch !!!


:amen:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I would not use sandpaper, the Spanish cedar used is probably just a very thin veneer.


----------



## ToastedFoot (Oct 13, 2012)

Again, thanks for the advice, hope this thing works out


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

opcorn: Pictures or it didn't happen..


----------



## Jfred (Jun 7, 2012)

huskers said:


> You don't have any lettuce or carrots in there do you?


I see this joke never getting old! lol opcorn:


----------



## ToastedFoot (Oct 13, 2012)

I used the the suggested method of Everclear, sat back to let it dry, lit a stick and blew the damn house up........I kid, what I ended up doing was to take a small razor blade and gently scrape the crud off, then used the Everclear to wipe the areas down, let it dry, and lastly wiped the inside with DW making sure not to use to much as per instructions on this site. She is being seasoned as we speak, both father and baby are doing fine.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Jfred said:


> I see this joke never getting old! lol opcorn:


Speaking of celery, how did you get the cigar band on that stick of celery in your avitar???


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

All's well that ends well.


----------



## Jeff the Puf Diver (Sep 29, 2012)

Good luck with the Treasure Dome! I got 1 of those 2 weeks ago. Seems like an awful lot of people getting those. It is big, so don't blow off proper seasoning. Have fun filling it.


----------



## Jfred (Jun 7, 2012)

Fuzzy said:


> Speaking of celery, how did you get the cigar band on that stick of celery in your avitar???


 Well i had about 6 sticks of celery and 5 babr carrots in my humi to season it. After they seasoned my humidor(keeping it at a steady 65%RH amazingly enough) i figured id leave one stick in and i put a LFD band on it since it came from a crazy looking green cigar to begin with. I put a nub band on 2 of the carrots but they got moldy and i had to return them to my B&M.:frusty:


----------



## LuvMaduros (Aug 24, 2012)

Jfred said:


> Well i had about 6 sticks of celery and 5 babr carrots in my humi to season it. After they seasoned my humidor(keeping it at a steady 65%RH amazingly enough) i figured id leave one stick in and i put a LFD band on it since it came from a crazy looking green cigar to begin with. I put a nub band on 2 of the carrots but they got moldy and i had to return them to my B&M.:frusty:


I am so glad this site stays completely serious and all business.


----------



## ToastedFoot (Oct 13, 2012)

Seriously gentlemen, I've been messing with this thing for 4 days now only to find my digital hygrometer is broke. Answer me this, why cant there be a reputable cigar accessory manufacturer that makes a quality mass produced humidor for a reasonable price, I'm not involving custom makers such as waxingmoon, they deserve every penny for their craft. I'm talking about a company preferrably american (God Forbid) that uses genuine materials, has a quality department that just doesnt work on fridays from 3:00 to 5:00 pm and inspects seals, hinges etc. etc. Yes I know I know I should of bouught a custom from someone who knows what their doing, but what would be so hard about my proposition. Just irritated i guess, at least Notre Dame is on in a few !!!!


----------



## Jeff the Puf Diver (Sep 29, 2012)

ToastedFoot said:


> Seriously gentlemen, I've been messing with this thing for 4 days now only to find my digital hygrometer is broke. Answer me this, why cant there be a reputable cigar accessory manufacturer that makes a quality mass produced humidor for a reasonable price, I'm not involving custom makers such as waxingmoon, they deserve every penny for their craft. I'm talking about a company preferrably american (God Forbid) that uses genuine materials, has a quality department that just doesnt work on fridays from 3:00 to 5:00 pm and inspects seals, hinges etc. etc. Yes I know I know I should of bouught a custom from someone who knows what their doing, but what would be so hard about my proposition. Just irritated i guess, at least Notre Dame is on in a few !!!!


Chinese labor is a few dollars per week or so. I doubt we could match that.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

ToastedFoot said:


> Seriously gentlemen, I've been messing with this thing for 4 days now only to find my digital hygrometer is broke. Answer me this, why cant there be a reputable cigar accessory manufacturer that makes a quality mass produced humidor for a reasonable price, I'm not involving custom makers such as waxingmoon, they deserve every penny for their craft. I'm talking about a company preferrably american (God Forbid) that uses genuine materials, has a quality department that just doesnt work on fridays from 3:00 to 5:00 pm and inspects seals, hinges etc. etc. Yes I know I know I should of bouught a custom from someone who knows what their doing, but what would be so hard about my proposition. Just irritated i guess, at least Notre Dame is on in a few !!!!


Well, there is... sort of.

For starters, there's Daniel Marshall. They've been making exceptional quality humidors for ever. There's also Savoy. While they are of Chinese origin, the build standards are top notch and they don't break the bank.

What happens is, people become so wow'ed by the cheapo-shitto prices of the online crap shops, they become easily offended when they see what a real humidor SHOULD cost.

This is NOT a cheap sport. It should never be viewed as such. On average, we pay $7-10/stick, yet we think we should be able to store hundreds of them effectively for a hundred bucks? Nay, nay! :nono:

Oh yeah, ya gets what ya pays for, ya fargin' bastage! ound:


----------



## ToastedFoot (Oct 13, 2012)

Herf N Turf said:


> Well, there is... sort of.
> 
> For starters, there's Daniel Marshall. They've been making exceptional quality humidors for ever. There's also Savoy. While they are of Chinese origin, the build standards are top notch and they don't break the bank.
> 
> ...


Ahh....was waiting for the bomb to drop....ainkiller:

Insanity=doing the same thing over and over expecting a different result, Its the same thing with humidors and me, "Oh, I'll purchase another and I'm quite certain I'll be totally satisfied"......NOT !!!!

I broke out my abacus and after carrying the one I figure with the money I've thrown into my coolidors, 2 Solina's, a couple 50 ct desk tops and now a Treasure Dome, I could of been pretty damn close to purchasing a REAL 300 ct from waxingmoon.

Hi, my name is ToastedFoot and I'm a CHEAPAHOLIC :boohoo: !!


----------



## mikeyb8822 (Oct 30, 2012)

hahah...its funny you say all that. I am a huge notre dame fan and ed from waxingmoon is currently working on a notre dame humidor for me. Just thought that was a funny coincidence.


----------



## Bunnosaurusrex (Feb 1, 2012)

just a silly thought but did you try burning any of the residue you shaved off? mold wont smell of anything but if its cedar residue it will smell like... burning cedar...


----------



## ToastedFoot (Oct 13, 2012)

mikeyb8822 said:


> hahah...its funny you say all that. I am a huge notre dame fan and ed from waxingmoon is currently working on a notre dame humidor for me. Just thought that was a funny coincidence.


I'd seriously dig seeing your humidor when Ed is finished, might be able to engrave "The undefeated Nationl Champions" on it if all goes according to plan !!!


----------



## ToastedFoot (Oct 13, 2012)

Bunnosaurusrex said:


> just a silly thought but did you try burning any of the residue you shaved off? mold wont smell of anything but if its cedar residue it will smell like... burning cedar...


Everything seems to be chugging along swimmingly, I'm pretty sure it was mdf conglomerating around the wet glue from the genuine elaminated Spanish Cedar trays. Its been holding at 68% for a week or so and I haven't grown a third eyeball enjoying the fruits of its labor, so for now its all good.........


----------



## mikeyb8822 (Oct 30, 2012)

ToastedFoot said:


> I'd seriously dig seeing your humidor when Ed is finished, might be able to engrave "The undefeated Nationl Champions" on it if all goes according to plan !!!


One can dream. I will post pics on this thread when it comess in a couple weeks.


----------



## mikeyb8822 (Oct 30, 2012)

ToastedFoot said:


> I'd seriously dig seeing your humidor when Ed is finished, might be able to engrave "The undefeated Nationl Champions" on it if all goes according to plan !!!
































I'm trying to attach this pictures of my new humi here but I may be too new.


----------



## mikeyb8822 (Oct 30, 2012)

Maybe I will try it with a url.


----------



## CigarGoogler (Sep 23, 2012)

mikeyb8822 said:


> View attachment 42061
> 
> View attachment 42062
> 
> ...


FYI -- I'm seeing them. For future reference, pics that you upload directly from your computer sometimes take a while to show up. I started using photobucket and copying and pasting the


----------



## mikeyb8822 (Oct 30, 2012)

CigarGoogler said:


> FYI -- I'm seeing them. For future reference, pics that you upload directly from your computer sometimes take a while to show up. I started using photobucket and copying and pasting the tags that that program gives me right into the thread and they show up right away.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks for the tip.


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

mikeyb8822 said:


> View attachment 42061
> 
> View attachment 42062
> 
> ...


Beautiful humidor. I just ordered a less ornate from Ed in the same walnut color. I am getting really excited . Just wondering what was the turn around time on that thing?


----------



## mikeyb8822 (Oct 30, 2012)

TJB said:


> Beautiful humidor. I just ordered a less ornate from Ed in the same walnut color. I am getting really excited . Just wondering what was the turn around time on that thing?


It was in the neighborhood of 2 months. But partially was due to the custom enlay work he had someone else do.


----------

